# shimano cleats for PD-R600, do they last?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello

I just got brand new Shimano R151 carbon sole road shoes and new Shimano R600 pedals. 

I have read (in reviews here) a number of complaints that the standard Shimano cleats (3 degree of free float either side) do not last long and are quite expensive. Which the are expensive indeed, I know that.

So I am looking at a poll on how many miles or kilometres do these cleats last you folks? 3000 miles? more? less? assume absolute minimum of walking, of course.

thanks in advance


----------



## johnmyster99 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm currently at 1400 miles, significant walking around on them, no detectable slop whatsoever.

I'm happy with that, seeing as the first time I walked on new look cleats, they always exhibited slop. 

The shimano spd-sl cleats have those yellow tabs on the corners. When you walk, that's what you walk on, and thus, they're a sacrificial wear point. The pedal clamps on the middle of the cleat, away from the walking surfaces. 

I think you'll enjoy the 151 shoes (I got them because they offer a wide size) but don't hesitate to change out insoles. Specialized insoles have more shape around the toe and arch, and Peterson powerbeds are awesome if you can stand the high arch (they also have a raised heelcup.) Shimano soles and insoles are just really flat, and don't seem to fit many people perfectly right out of the box.

Really, what's wrong with $20 to get new cleats every few thousand miles, in order to keep your knees happy and to keep you from getting launched out of your pedals in sprints?


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*Thanks!*



johnmyster99 said:


> I'm currently at 1400 miles, significant walking around on them, no detectable slop whatsoever.
> 
> I'm happy with that, seeing as the first time I walked on new look cleats, they always exhibited slop.
> 
> ...


much obliged! I would be happy to replace cleats but doing so every ~2-3K miles is a pain - both pocket and time factor. If I can get >3000-4000 miles on one set of Shimano cleats I would be mostly happy.

how do you know its time to replace Shimano cleats? the yellow tabs are worn off? other signs of trouble?

you are right about R151 insoles - thery are not that good for my flat feet.


----------

